# Fully mit 24 Zoll Radgröse?



## Benna79 (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, bei meinem Sohn wird es bald Zeit für ein neues bike.
Kennt jemand einen Hersteller der 24 Zoll fullys herstellt außer KONA.
Danke für die Hilfe.
PS. eigene Erfahrungen sind auch gern gesehen.


----------



## Hrabnar (19. Mai 2016)

Speci Camber Grom
https://specialized.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain/trail/cambergrom/106249
Propain Yuma
https://www.propain-bikes.com/Configurator?StuffId=a2b7d70b-4aa7-4354-ac6c-5797bff7ed64
Transition Ripcord
http://www.transitionbikes.com/2016/Bikes_Ripcord.cfm
Und natürlich Lil Shredder Phenom (wenn Geld kaum die Rolle geigt)
http://lilshredder.com/lil-shredder-phenom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (19. Mai 2016)

Commencal Supreme als Rahmen oder auch als Komplettrad.
http://www.commencalstore.de/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=14498898


----------



## tom34788 (19. Mai 2016)

Falls kein neues sein soll: Specialized hatte früher mal das Hotrock FSR A1 im Angebot. Hat im Hinterbau einen recht sensibel ansprechenden Stahlfederdämpfer. 
So einen Rahmen habe ich demnächst auch zu verkaufen. Unser Biker ist rausgewachsen.


----------



## Roelof (19. Mai 2016)

Das hab ich letztens im lbs entdeckt. Sah brauchbar aus...


----------



## pebcak (19. Mai 2016)

http://www.mondraker.com/16/eng/bikes/factor-24/500


----------



## Benna79 (19. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.


----------



## Floh (20. Mai 2016)

Geheimtipp: Liteville 301 in XS, kann man mit 24" Hinterrad fahren und 26er Vorderrad. Das heisst, Du bekommst eine vernünftige Gabel dafür, und hast einen Rahmen mit dem sich ein leichtes Rad aufbauen lässt.


----------



## Roelof (20. Mai 2016)

Was wiegt denn so ein Liteville xs Rahmen?


----------



## Diman (20. Mai 2016)

Floh schrieb:


> Geheimtipp: Liteville 301 in XS, kann man mit 24" Hinterrad fahren und 26er Vorderrad.


Oder Fanus in XS. Allerdings wäre Liteville wahrscheinlich erst ab 1,5m Körpergröße fahrbar.


----------



## Floh (20. Mai 2016)

In M gibt Liteville ihn mit 2450 Gramm an.
EDIT XS 2200 Gramm (mit Dämpfer soviel ich weiß).

Beim 301 ist das Tretlager relativ hoch (relativ zu "modernen" Rahmengeos), und deshalb auch die Überstandshöhe relativ groß. Irgendwas um die 70 cm, obwohl LV selbst die Überstandshöhe nicht angibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PB-Federsysteme (21. Mai 2016)

tom34788 schrieb:


> Falls kein neues sein soll: Specialized hatte früher mal das Hotrock FSR A1 im Angebot. Hat im Hinterbau einen recht sensibel ansprechenden Stahlfederdämpfer.



Fahrbericht:
Mein Sohn hat so ein Bike eine Saison 2014 gefahren.
Bremse VR/HR Hayes Stroker Ride in 203/160.
Breiterer Lenker und kürzerer Vorbau sowie ein paar gute Reifen (Maxxis) und ein paar ordentliche Pedale und mehr musste nicht umgebaut werden!!!
Hat seinen Dienst gut erledigt und ein paar große Sprünge hat es auch gut weggesteckt.
Problem war nur, dass das Bike schnell an seine Grenzen kam (für das was mein Sohn gemacht hat war es einfach zu wenig Federweg) und der Kleine trotz geringer Körpergröße schon ein Jahr später auf ein 26" umgestiegen ist.
Somit hat sich die Anschaffung nicht wirklich gelohnt. Vorher ist er ein Hot Rock in 20" gefahren welches auch komplett umgebaut war.
Scheibenbremse an VR 203 und HR 140, Rahmen musste dafür angepasst werden usw. Selbst ohne Fully war er mit dem kleinen Bike sau schnell und auch Sprünge waren damit kein Problem.
Bei Interesse suche ich mal ein paar Bilder der Bikes raus...


----------



## Roelof (21. Mai 2016)

Ja bitte.


----------



## tom34788 (21. Mai 2016)

Das ist der Rahmen:





PB-Federsysteme schrieb:


> mehr musste nicht umgebaut werden


Dem würde ich mich anschließen. Das sah so aus:




Später ist dann noch ein anderer LRS mit mehr Maulweite und Shimano Deore Bremsen dran gekommen.
Über zuwenig Federweg hat sich der Biker auch nicht beschwert. Der Hinterbau agiert feinfühlig auch bei leichten Kinder. Die Gabel ist halt kein Highlight. Aber da gibt's ja zum Glück Alternativen.
Gekauft haben wir es bei Körpergröße 117cm und Schrittlänge 52cm. Da wäre aber auch noch Reserve nach unten gewesen. Gefahren ist er es bis 135/63cm. Auf dem Foto ist er vllt. 130/60cm.
Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## PB-Federsysteme (22. Mai 2016)

Wie zugesichert hier die Bilder der beiden Bikes...
Specialized Hot Rock 20"


 
RST Capa Gabel mit Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Scott Lenker und Vorbau.
Bremsen VR Hayes Stroker Ride 203mm und HR 140mm.
LRS mit Shimano Naben und 20" Felgen die Spezialspeichen bekommen haben (hat der Händler des Vertrauens gemacht).
Rahmen wurde umgeschweißt und mit einer HR Scheibenbremsaufnahme versehen (Eigenbau). 
Zusätzlich musste der Rahmen hinten verbreitert werden damit die Nabe gepasst hat (waren aber nur Millimeter).


 
Dann kam das A1...24"


Bremse wurde übernommen wie auch der Lenker. 
LRS gab es bei EBay mit der passenden Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Plattform Pedale, Reifen... Fertig!!!


----------



## tom34788 (22. Mai 2016)

Hab den Hotrock-Rahmen jetzt im Bikemarkt eingestellt.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/782661-specialized-hotrock-fsr-a1-24-fullyrahmen-fur-kinder


----------



## vice-president (22. Mai 2016)

Von Trek gibt es auch ein kleines Fully




http://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/b...tainbikes/fuelex-jr/fuel-ex-jr/p/1530000-2016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hamsteralex (23. Mai 2016)

Das ist ein 26er zu einem seeeeeehr stolzen Preis


----------



## Cyborg (23. Mai 2016)

Update von Baumarkt-Bike.


----------



## WODAN (15. Februar 2018)

Neues 24" Fully Projekt:


----------



## chris_sta (19. Februar 2018)

Mondraker Factory hab ich aktuell daheim, is hier auch n thread
Transition Ripcord 24"
Marin jr. 24"
Rocky mountain Reper 24"
Norco Fluid 24"


----------



## Spuk (31. Januar 2020)

Moin, ich suche das rote Hotrock-Fully. Rahmen, Rahmen+Gabel, komplett - nicht ganz so runter.
Kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen?
MFG


----------



## Blue Rabbit (31. Januar 2020)

Überlege dir ob es ein Fully sein muss. Ich hatte für meine Kinder beides und sie bevorzugten beide das Hardtail. Das war leichter, besser ausgestattet, besser im Antritt ... - Fully macht nur Sinn wenn die wirklich krasses Zeug fahren.


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Februar 2020)

Das VPACE Moritz24 natürlich nicht zu vergessen


----------

